# Food saver problem



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I purchased the jar sealer and found it will only seal one out five jars. I'm not sure if my machine is too old and not working properly or if it's the attachment. Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

Enchant18 said:


> I purchased the jar sealer and found it will only seal one out five jars. I'm not sure if my machine is too old and not working properly or if it's the attachment. Anyone else run into this problem?


I have found sometimes I have to cycle it a couple times. Especially if its powdery like flour.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I ran inta that to. What I found what helps be after ya seal the jar, pull the hose offin the adapter er the machine (don't matter what one) as it breaks the seal a the adapter an the lid. Before when I'd pull the adapter off it'd sometimes pull the lid off to. Since I been doin it thisa way I ain't had near much trouble gettin lids ta stay sealed. 

I've also found ifin it be cold weather, just warmin them lids up a tad helps to. Make that rubber seal just a bit more softer an it'll stick better.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

My problem was the sealer for the regular mouth jars. I found that if I put two flats on then seal it usually works (only one flat will seal and leave the other loose in the sealer). I have never had any trouble with the wide mouth sealer.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I ran inta that to. What I found what helps be after ya seal the jar, pull the hose offin the adapter er the machine (don't matter what one) as it breaks the seal a the adapter an the lid. Before when I'd pull the adapter off it'd sometimes pull the lid off to. Since I been doin it thisa way I ain't had near much trouble gettin lids ta stay sealed. I've also found ifin it be cold weather, just warmin them lids up a tad helps to. Make that rubber seal just a bit more softer an it'll stick better.


I will try this. Thank you.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I do the double flats like Topmom does. (Got the idea from a review, I think?) Anyways, that solves the problem for me - bottom flat seals on the jar, top flat stays loose and I can use it again. But sometimes the top flat will seal on, too, and I have to pry it off. So now I have a dinged-up flat that I always use as my top flat, so that if I have to pry it off, I'm not ruining another flat.

And like OldCoot says, heating the flat helps, too. If I'm doing a bunch, I'll put them on a tray in the toaster oven while I work.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I only use wide mouth jars. I put the lids in a heating pad for about ten minutes and then use them to seal the jars (I take them out of the heating pad as I need them). I haven't had any failures since I've been doing that. I've heard of the double lid trick with regular jars, I just don't have any experience with that since I only use wide mouth jars.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I tried heating the lid and my machine had a meltdown. Green light came on and off without it stopping. Guess it was the machine malfunction instead of "user error" time to save for a new one.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

For things like flour, cut out a piece of coffee filter to put on top of the flour.

I still struggle, will have to try the two flat trick next time.


----------

